# Finally got pictures of my MINI Cooper S!



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Sure it's not the typical Bimmer found around here.. but hey.. BMW still makes [email protected]#

The pictures are at:
http://pcmike.net/gallery/coopers

And the slideshow is at:
http://pcmike.net/gallery/slideshow.php?set_albumName=coopers


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

kewl--I should have pics of ours in a couple of weeks

:bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------

